# Terrible humming in pipes



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

I would check your water pressure. Do you have a Pressure Reducing Valve in the main line before or after the meter? It may have failed. The water pressure should not exceed 80psi


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Did you also turn off the valves to your washing machine? Just one more place to check. What I have seen (rarely) is the rubber washers go bad, and allow air to be sucked into the water lines. Doesn't take much to cause humming since the washer will vibrate when air is crossing over it.


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

There isn't a PRV before or after the water meter. Written visual view of the water line...3 1/2" from floor, ball valve -> 1 1/2" pipe -> elbow -> 6" pipe -> water meter -> 6" pipe -> elbow -> 11" pipe -> ball valve


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

majakdragon...have turned off the valves to the washing machine also. Humming still continued. Also did not feel a humming in those pipes. The washing machine is located on the 2nd floor of the house. Humming and vibration of pipes seems to only be isolated on the first floor.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

purplepirate said:


> There isn't a PRV before or after the water meter. Written visual view of the water line...3 1/2" from floor, ball valve -> 1 1/2" pipe -> elbow -> 6" pipe -> water meter -> 6" pipe -> elbow -> 11" pipe -> ball valve


I don't get it and have never heard of such a thing. 11" pipe?

EDIT - I re-read your post. I think I understand now you're speaking of "lengths" of pipe not pipe diameter haha. Guess I need more coffee


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

11" copper pipe...was just a rough guesstimate, not an exact measurement


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

So if you turn the valve off after the meter, is the meter spinning?


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

purplepirate said:


> 11" copper pipe...was just a rough guesstimate, not an exact measurement


Length?


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

Meter was not currently spinning. Turned water on at sink in bathroom (meter naturally spun), turned valve off and meter stopped spinning.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

First thing I would do is check the water pressure then. I'm assuming you're on city water. There may have been a spike from the city. Any other changes in the last few weeks? Repairs to the city main? Excavation nearby? May need to pull the meter and check for debris, rust, etc. which may be the responsibility of the city.


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, approx. 11" in 'length'


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you have a pressure gauge? They sell them in HD or Lowe's - you can use it to check your static (no running water) pressure on your outside hose bib.


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't have a pressure gauge. Just called the Water Authority, explained the problem and all that was checked with the woman who answered the phone. She said she would find out what she could and get back to me.


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

OMG... Water Authority just called back. Said it isn't their problem and for us to call a plumber.


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

They said it is a water pressure issue which they didn't make any "changes" on their end.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

purplepirate said:


> OMG... Water Authority just called back. Said it isn't their problem and for us to call a plumber.


Go buy a pressure gauge. Only a few bucks. Check that first. If it's over 80 PSI, I would install a PRV. Next step; if you're comfortable doing it, would be to shut the water off before the meter, pull the meter, and check for debris. 

You said they were "ball" valves before and after the meter, or gate valves?

Is the pipe exposed after the meter or does it soon go behind finished walls?

Could be a broken clamp inside a wall somewhere as well.


----------



## purplepirate (Jul 15, 2010)

They are ball valves. A lot of pipe exposed after the meter. After the ball valve at the 11" pipe is appox. 2' copper pipe with a T. One end goes to the water heater other end shoots up into the ceiling.


----------

